# Usingen Trail`????



## Turbo-s (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

bin in YouTube auf ein video gestoßen das sich Usingen Home TRail nennt, würde gerne mal wissen wo das sein soll. Danke!


----------



## The Brian (25. Oktober 2012)

Dieses Team TC Video ?

Sieht gut aus. Ich rate Hattsteiner Weiher oder Wilhelmsdorf.
Würde mich auch interessieren aber bitte nicht hier posten, sonst war`s das ganz schnell mit dem Trail !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GregPac (29. Oktober 2012)

Tippe eher mal weiter östlich Richtung ...bach.

Wäre aber bei einer Besichtigung dabei


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Oktober 2012)

Team-TC @ new Hometrail Usingen 

Das Video.

Ja und bei eine Ortsbegehung würde ich gaaanz sicher dabei sein!


----------



## Turbo-s (9. Januar 2013)

Und weiß einer mittlererweile wo das ist? 

Link zum video, das ist auch noch nicht soo alt aus April 2012.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLHEVj7Bv8g"]Team-TC @ new Hometrail Usingen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cleiende (9. Januar 2013)

The Brian schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren aber bitte nicht hier posten, sonst war`s das ganz schnell mit dem Trail !!!!!



Ist doch eigentlich recht leicht zu verstehen?
Wenn ich mir das Video ansehe....wenn hier einer reinschreibt wo das ist kann er auch gleich beim Amt anrufen und den Abriß der Bauwerke erbitten.
Und nein, ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Turbo-s (11. Januar 2013)

Der ursprüngliche Post and dieser Stelle wurde als hinderlich eingestuft da er einen Hinweis auf die Loaktion eines Trails gibt.


----------

